# Question About Water Bottle For Rat



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, I am new here. And I would like to ask a question. I apologize if it is simple, but I do not know much about rats, and I would be happy to receive advice. I've just recently acquired a rat and would like to ask if I should use a water bottle or a bowl to give the rat water. If I used the bottle (the kind used for hamster cages), would the rat know how to drink from it? Usually the rat spills the water bowl in its cage. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely water bottle. Your rats will spill the bowl and you will end up with wet rats and a wet cage. Yes I've had that happen before. LOL! Oh and your rats will learn eventually. Mine caught on the first day.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I've had to change the bedding about 3 times a day with the water bowl lol


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha ya I had to do that when I tried my rats with a water bowl!


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

Bottles are more sanitary as well as being easier to use. Rat water should be changed often, but I love having a huge bottle. I never have to worry about them running out of water.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good points, I guess the water bottle is the best option.


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you planning on getting another rat of the same gender? Rats are social animals that NEED a buddy or else they get depressed and lonely. PLEASE consider this. If you are not fit to have more than 1 rat than you are not fit to have any.


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

We use water bottles. We have to keep a small bowl under the one in the gals cage. Our old lady rat likes to push the ball with her hands and she makes a mess. 
(She does so to clean. Not sure if any one elses does this. Lol. )

I do hope you consider getting your ratty a friend. As stated, they are very social and love to pile up and groom one another. Having a buddy can make the difference between a thriving rat, and one that's just kind of....there. 
Our male is alone at the moment and the poor dear reaches through the bars at our gals. He came sort of unexpected....but we're looking to adopt him a friend as well.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, christinelovesyou, thank you for your concern. I'm now aware of the fact that they need the company of other rats, although I originally thought that they could do fine alone.

I am currently planning to get another rat of the same gender soon. I have room for just one more rat so I hope two is enough. I am looking for a pet store that sells rats, I'm looking for a tame one. Any suggestions?

Thank you for the reply and concern, Fugitivus, it is appreciated as always. I am looking for a friend for my rat at the moment.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I have room for a friend for my rat. The problem is I'm not sure if I can find a tame rat that was bred to be a pet. Not many rats kept as pets where I'm from, but I've heard people keeping them as pets and thought to myself that I could as well. If I can't find one, I guess I'll have to get another feeder rat and work on getting it to trust me from scratch.

The rat I have still doesn't like to be picked up, although it accepts food from my hand and I've given it yogurt to lick off my finger. It hasn't bitten me so far, but it likes to hide under the newspaper I put in its cage. Any suggestions to get a rat to trust me quickly?

If I can get some great tips on trust training here, I could apply them to a future rat (if it's not tame).

Thanks!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

I use bottles and crocks that lock onto the side of the cage. They twist right out when you need to clean or refill, they can't spill them and they always have water.
http://www.petco.com/product/6987/Lixit-Carrier-Cage-Crock.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductDetail_2-_-Lixit%20Carrier%20Cage%20Crock-6987
They are nice and the rats LOVE to "bathe" in them~


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, teri, thank you for the information. I've not heard of bottles like those and I'll be glad to take a look.


----------

